# [Solucionado] Firefox-45.3.0 sin sonido

## Fitap

Hola, tengo dos gentoo, uno en la desktop y el otro en la notebook.

En la desktop he notado que Firefox no tiene sonido y el video se lo ve muy lento. En la notebook funciona correctamente, como debiera ser.

Cuando miro videos no existe problema alguno en VLC ni  en SMPLAYER pero en Firefox ahora si.

Les dejo las USES con que fue instalado Firefox:

```

fitap@gentoo-Desktop-i7 ~ $ emerge -pv firefox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/firefox-45.3.0::gentoo  USE="dbus ffmpeg gmp-autoupdate gstreamer hwaccel jemalloc3 jit pulseaudio startup-notification -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -gstreamer-0 -hardened (-neon) (-pgo) (-selinux) (-system-cairo) -system-harfbuzz -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libevent -system-libvpx -system-sqlite {-test} -wifi" L10N="es-AR -ach -af -an -ar -as -ast -az -be -bg -bn-BD -bn-IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en-GB -en-ZA -eo -es-CL -es-ES -es-MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -ga -gd -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hsb -hu -hy -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -nn -or -pa -pl -pt-BR -pt-PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv -ta -te -th -tr -uk -uz -vi -xh -zh-CN -zh-TW" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

La tarjeta de video es un Intel HD al igual que el audio:

```

fitap@gentoo-Desktop-i7 ~ $ sudo lspci -k

 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller

   Kernel driver in use: hsw_uncore

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Controller

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Controller

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family ME Interface #1

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family ME Interface

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (2) I218-V

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Ethernet Connection (2) I218-V

   Kernel driver in use: e1000e

   Kernel modules: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #2

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev d0)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d0)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #1

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family Z97 LPC Controller

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family Z97 LPC Controller

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family SATA Controller [AHCI Mode]

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family SATA Controller [AHCI Mode]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

03:00.0 PCI bridge: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1083/1085 PCIe to PCI Bridge (rev 04)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 24)

   Subsystem: 3Com Corporation 3C905B Fast Etherlink XL 10/100

   Kernel driver in use: 3c59x

   Kernel modules: 3c59x

```

Que puede estar pasando ?

Saludos.Last edited by Fitap on Wed Aug 17, 2016 9:21 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## cameta

Juraría que por culpa de ffmpeg y gstreamer a la vez. Deja sólo ffmpeg.

----------

## Fitap

En los dos gentoo tengo la misma configuracion firefox, asi y todo volvi a compilar sin gstreamer y los sintomas siguen siendo los mismos.

----------

## cameta

Prueba a eliminar la configuración del firefox. 

mv  ~/.mozilla cd ~/.mozilla.bak

Con esto cuando arranques firefox se reiniciará de manera limpia y si no es ese el problema te será fácil recuperar tu configuración inicial.

Ah y comprueba también esta use:

hwaccelerated ya que por aquí tenemos hilos sobre los problemas que da la aceleración por hardware.

----------

## Fitap

Mejoro la fluidez del video, tambien hay sonido, puede ser como haya dicho cameta de mover la carpeta .mozilla, es que hice tantas cosas juntas como recompilar sin pulseaudio y con pulseadudio finalmente saco el sonido nuevamente, pero esta USE de pulseaudio ya la tenia.

Gracias cameta por la ayuda.

----------

## cameta

https://www.youtube.com/html5

Mira si todo esto te salga en azul

Comprueba que no haya otro programa de audio conectado.

----------

